# Shopping to Support Golden Rescue - List them here!



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

*Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas*

http://www.goldenretrievers.org/newsletter/pdfs/holiday2008ntgolden.pdf
The above link is to the Holiday newsletter of GRRNT, listing lots of way to shop and benefit GRRNT!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for the link. Just did some Xmas shopping there.


----------



## redhare (Mar 12, 2008)

Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue (New England) has calendars and an online catalog of "Golden Goodies" I bought a calendar for my mother-in-law, and it has inside a $10 coupon toward a $50 "Golden Goodies" purchase: 

http://www.ygrr.org


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> http://www.goldenretrievers.org/newsletter/pdfs/holiday2008ntgolden.pdf
> The above link is to the Holiday newsletter of GRRNT, listing lots of way to shop and benefit GRRNT!


 
Thanks for the link! The pictures in that newsletter are wonderful too!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

redhare said:


> Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue (New England) has calendars and an online catalog of "Golden Goodies" I bought a calendar for my mother-in-law, and it has inside a $10 coupon toward a $50 "Golden Goodies" purchase:
> 
> http://www.ygrr.org


 
Nice! They have some wonderful ornaments too! I love the running golden!
http://ygrr.stores.yahoo.net/christmas.html


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue also has a shopping page with links to all different places that support SGRR. The 2009 calendars just went to the printer this weekend. Check our new webpage while you are there. (link in siggie)

http://www.sunshinegoldenrescue.com/store/


----------

